# Lionel Pennsylvania rs 3 shell



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I have the lionchief Santa fe rs3 locomotive. I would like to swap out the shell with a Pennsylvania shell. How hard is it to do? Anyone know if they are available on the market ?


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm assuming you're referring to Lionel 0/027 as Lionel was in the HO market for a while as well. If O/027 - got a screw driver handy? Small Philips and probably 1-2 screws will loosen the shell off if its anything like my GP7/9.

As for availability of a replacement shell - check evilbay or any local train shows for an engine that hit the floor but has a good shell. But in all honesty, shells seem to be made out of gold or something as people are charging a small fortune for them. What I'd do, if originality doesn't matter to you, is simply strip and paint the shell you currently have. Probably run you $20 or so and a couple hours of your time. Price out a shell and you're more than likely ahead custom painting it yourself. 

And since you're painting it yourself, now is the time to add any detail parts you may want first. Since we're talking RS-3 and PRR, a TrainPhone antenna would be a good add on. Very distinctive for PRR engines of that era.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Swapping shells is fairly straightforward. As to the trainphone antenna, I didn't know they were installed on switchers. They were used on prime movers like the E7A and PA-1; but just the A units, not B units. Detail Associates (Walthers) sell the antenna stantions, and you can use .018/19" brass wire for the antenna. Install those prior to painting.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

I knew I wasn't loosing all my marbles, just yet anyways...

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=429152&nseq=0










Like I said, very distinctive. Would definitely add to a model IMHO.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Very cool. I had not seen a picture of a switcher with the antenna. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

That is an RS, which stood for Road Switcher. It was used for road and switching duties.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I am not good at painting. Does anyone do this for people?


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

More than likely, you'll pay through the nose to have a pro do it. 

Got any train shows in your area coming up? If so, go and talk with some of the professional painters and see what they'd charge. They might surprise me and offer you a heck of a deal if all they're doing is stripping and repainting it.

IF I had the facilities to do it, I'd offer but I don't think my apartment management group (or neighbors for that matter) would appreciate me painting in my apartment. IF I were doing it, I'd just charge $5 over the cost of materials...it's not all that difficult to do.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The stripping and basic painting is not difficult, getting the decals on properly and looking good is a bit more difficult. The most difficult part is actually finding the proper decals! 

I use a beat blaster to strip, quick and does a really great job.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Can you paint right over the old paint just roughing it up?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can, but it's seldom as good a paint job. A key issue is making sure the old lettering is totally gone, the heat-stamped letters frequently need to be smoothed. Another issue is the build-up of paint sometimes makes the details less sharp.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I googled beat blaster. Cannot find it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Glass Beat Blaster


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok. Thank you. Maybe I should just get a new Loco instead.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Could be cheaper.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

You're really making this more difficult than it needs to be. You don't need a bead blast cabinet to strip paint from a shell.

Google model paint stripper and you'll find dozens of items/suggestions for removing paint from the shell.

Once you have stripped the paint, wash it in Dawn dish detergent and dry it with either an air dryer OR a lint free towel.

Next, purchase a Preval paint sprayer - they're cheap, disposable air brushes. They work - I've used them restoring my '78 Trans Am. 

Next, get the paint. There's a few manufacturers out there so get the PRR Tuscan Red and the recommended thinner and thin to their directions. I'd also recommend getting the same manufacturer's primer.

Thin the primer to the manufacturer specs and spray the shell lightly and let dry. While letting the shell dry, run some thinner through the Preval sprayer.

Once the shell is dry, mix the PRR Tuscan Red with thinner, load up the Preval sprayer, and spray the primed shell using LIGHT coats to build up to your final color. Let dry. Clean your sprayer and set it aside.

Once the shell is dry, apply your Microscale or equivalent decals. Blot any excess water from the decal and let dry. Come back and settle down with Walthers Solvaset or Microscale equivalent. Repeat as necessary. You may need to prick some air bubbles with a pin OR a sharp Xacto knife to get them to settle down but they will. **I like to thin out the Walthers Solvaset as its a little strong right out of the bottle. I usually add a little tap water to do so. And once its initially applied, you're going to have a "holy heck" moment where bubbles appear out of nowhere. Don't touch it! Let it sit, it will settle back down.

Once you are happy with the set of the decals, overcoat with gloss or matte finish to protect your paint job.

It takes a lot more time to type all this then actually do it. And trust me, you can do this! And now you can say YOU painted the shell, not some machine in China.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There are many threads here on stripping paint, one of the forum favorites is oven cleaner overnight in a plastic bag.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Spray it on and leave it or do you have to soak it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I spray it on generously, put it in a plastic ZIP-LOCK bag, and then put that bag in a metal tray (just in case) overnight. Take it out using rubber gloves, brush it with a stiff plastic bristle brush, and rinse it off. This should take most of the paint off, sometimes it takes a second application. Lionel paint seems to come off much easier than MTH paint, FWIW.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Have to go with the suggestions Brian proposed on this. Here's just the first one that came up googling 'stripping ho locomotives" plenty of others to choose from.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1KPljwLUP8


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, the rest of us don't know what we're talking about.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> yep, the rest of us don't know what we're talking about.


lol!!!!


----------

